# Steam-Ausfall?



## -FA- (14. Dezember 2011)

Moin, fällt bei euch Steam auch grad immer wieder aus? Seid den wartungarbeiten gegen 17 uhr geht nichts mehr. Es startet kurz und ganz plötzlich stürzt wieder alles ab. habt ihr ähnliche probleme?


----------



## computertod (14. Dezember 2011)

bei mir startet steam grad nur im Offline Modus...


----------



## mushroom900 (14. Dezember 2011)

Bei mir baut Steam keine Friendslist mehr auf. Bzw die Leute tauchen hin und wieder auf, aber alle offline 
Der Client selbst läuft.


----------



## computertod (14. Dezember 2011)

mh, mal hat er ne Verbindung, mal nicht...
also schonmal kein totalausfall^^


----------



## -FA- (14. Dezember 2011)

also das ist mal sekundenweise da dann wieder weg. iwie komsich.


----------

